# Hey Guys Total Newbies Here (Down to to boats)



## 845cpl (Apr 27, 2017)

*Hey Guys Total Newbies Here (Down to two boats)*

Well after driving all weekend looking at boats from Mystic to Brooklyn. We are down to two boats, both of them Beneteau's

One is a 1989 350 with a dingy on a davit, AC, radar, and they will add autopilot. The inside looks tired.

The other one is 2004 331 that looks clean but is about 8k - 9k more

almost there I hope


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! That was just a tease of info . . . tell us more, and we love pics . . .


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Mmm, welcome to sailnet, 15 yrs newer for 8-9 thou more sounds like a much better deal,less wear,rust n rot...you said the older one looked tired could end up costing lots more in repairs,good luck....Ralph


----------



## cshrimpt (Jun 8, 2015)

I agree with Towguy. $8K for a much younger boat is short money. Also, the reviews I read of the 350 weren't very inspiring. Seems not enough sail for light winds and way too much sail for strong winds.

Do get caught up in all the hype over extra equipment. Think seaworthiness and performance first.

See: http://www.boatus.com/boatreviews/sail/BeneteauOcean350.asp

Good luck,

Shrimp


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Also FWIW, a month
ago I took some lessons on a benateu 35/350, I thought it sailed pretty good even in some pretty good waves( up to 30 km winds), just took the right trimming.andwe stayed on it ,liked the interior..but I am 5'9" and my wife's 5'1" so we got the aft cabin....one night was all I could handle in that coffin like bed ,the cockpit is way too low ,hit my head twice hard,,and maybe I clauserphobic but had to go sleep on couch,my wife was fine over to the side,I looked It up that would be the owners version....Ralph.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

I've never owned a Beneteau but I wouldn't consider one without recent recommended Keel bolt replacement buy a reputable yard or at least receipts and a trustworthy seller. Just beware this is a crucial item on Iron Keels. AFAIK they are all Iron, I will stand corrected by someone with more specific knowledge.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

A lot depends on what you are going to do with it. When we started looking for a boat we went to a ton of boat shows and just looked with no interest in buying and did a lot of reading on what make a boat a boat. Then made a list of what we wanted on a boat. 
NOW you must know we had never owned a sailboat or any boat and had taken some ASA sailing lessons and chartered a couple of times. 
We got lucky and went into a yard in Westbrook CT and met owner Ted Novakowski who owned it and he took the time to show us what makes a boat a boat. Our ignorance was beyond description. He is an excruiser and took our list and started to help us find a boat - We picked out one and he said no no you don't want that boat and went to the yard where it was and brought back pics and history and we waved it off so fast - 
He found us one that we both liked and said if that sailing thing was not what we expected after we were out a bit he could sell it pretty fast without a great loss. The boat was a Jeanneau DS40 and well the rest is history - we are 10 years underway with more miles than we can count including a 2 handed ocean crossing and a circum nav of the Black Sea - 
Ted put us in a perfect boat for us. 

BUT he worked with us and what we wanted to potentially do with the boat and our goal at that time was to get to the Bahamas and back without sinking the boat - But he put us in a world class boat that will take us anywhere we want to go and she has -


----------



## 845cpl (Apr 27, 2017)

Well they accepted our offer and we are trying to get the boat surveyed tomorrow. We are very excited and really like this boat.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Which one? the 331?


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, really! Which one?


----------



## 845cpl (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, the 331.

Survey is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Papasail (May 1, 2017)

Enjoy your new home on the water...

Serious list:
1. Get real about major mechanical/ like the keel bolt, survey revealing any cracks in the hull, water leaking from the topside (a disaster), rudder & steerage, bad sails. Get the basics right: solid hull/ solid mast/ solid sails/ solid engine/ rudder/ standing rigging.

2. Less serious: after your purchase, and before you go crazy, sit down and BREATHE! Survey the boat yourself, or with an old hand, and write every problem down.... then prioritize them, and STOP DEAD IN YOUR TRACKS... don't spend a dime if it's not broken.
Next stop if the basics are already in order: STORM SAILS. Safety equipment. Save your own lives.

3. A good tender, and know when your fuel tanks were last cleaned out/ new filters for your engine.

4. Think very carefully about your prioritized fix-it list, give every item "you need" slow-brewed consideration.
Staying financially liquid for your (oh ****! it just broke) items, is far more important than jumping in and spending $$$ to make it perfect. If it's not broken... DON'T FIX IT! Wait... at least 6 months before you buy anything else... your perspective will undergo massive change in the next 6 months as you (really) come to know your boat.

Not so serious list:

1 Congratulate yourself. Throw parties. Invite friends... Don't invite any more friends after the parties. Love each other, and sleep in on the boat.

2 Plan your first real trip after 6 months aboard shaking her down... GO SOMEWHERE!

3 Go blind. Never look at another sailboat. It'll make you sick, and you'll keep chasing a dream of "bigger," or "better".
You've already bought Nirvana.... Have gratitude for your amazingly great fortune. Live what you bought. It is highly unlikely that you will ever be able to sell it. After you have a kid, your first thought should not be to put it up for adoption!!

You are incredibly fortunate... post this statement somewhere in your boat, and remind yourself of it.
Good dreams require maintenance... 

4. Put a new carrot in front of you. Mission achieved! What's next?


C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S!!!

Bill


----------



## 845cpl (Apr 27, 2017)

Well we closed today

We can't post links or images yet

It is the 2004 331 that was in Norwalk by Brewer Yacht Sales

Now we have to get it to Haverstraw NY


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

this one, About Time?

2004 Beneteau 331 Boats for Sale - Brewer Yacht Sales

Congratulations, looks beautiful.


----------



## 845cpl (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes

Thanks for posting it

We are super excited


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

cshrimpt said:


> I agree with Towguy. $8K for a much younger boat is short money. Also, the reviews I read of the 350 weren't very inspiring. Seems not enough sail for light winds and way too much sail for strong winds.
> 
> Do get caught up in all the hype over extra equipment. Think seaworthiness and performance first.
> 
> ...


???? Too little sail for light winds and too much for heavy???? How does that work??


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

OP that is a very nice looking boat, congratulations. Reminds me a lot of mine as it's the same make and vintage and similar size! (Mine's a 323).

I like what Papasail had to say a few posts above. What I'm finding is that simply using the boat kindles your interest in that specific boat and diminishes or eliminates entirely the tendency to wistfully think about other boats. I'm really enjoying mine (now into my third year of ownership) and even though I don't live right where she is, I'm using her a lot more than my previous boat. It's no knock on my previous boat, she was great, but I was a crappy neglectful owner of her and resolved to be much better with this one. Not only have I done my previous daysails which I love, but I've now gone on three multiday expeditions with her including an overnight international race! She's done great for me, my friends and my family and by using her I know her systems much better than I did my previous boat, and I'm focused in fixes and improvements I need to make to that specific boat and not worried about other bigger or "nicer" boats, I just want to do the things I can to THIS boat to make her as close to perfect for my needs as I can.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

How exciting! Congratulations. It's pretty cool to look at the ad and see that sold sign and hear the story about the people who actually bought it.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Yes,that's a very nice ,clean looking boat,hope you get lots of years of pleasure from it,,,congrats.......post pics of your first sail trip....Ralph


----------



## Dogscout (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome and Hello


----------



## Scupper1 (May 14, 2017)

*Re: Hey Guys Total Newbies Here (Down to two boats)*

Greetings!


----------

